# do labradros like the cold?



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hello. we just have winter storm here. do labrador like the cold? is it ok to wakl them in snow? i have not been taking my pup for walks b/c of the cold/snow. he also seems not to poop b/c of the snow. he has had 3 accidents in the house b/c he would never poop outside.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes they do!I have two labs, almost 8 and 5 years old. They love going out in the snow and cold. But I don't keep them outside they come in after doing their duty! But all my dogs come in! But as for walks yes they go on walks in the cold. They love the snow, eating it playing in it. But when its really cold they just go out to do their business! 
My labs as pups liked to play in the snow ! They have sensitive pads that can hurt in the snow if they are out too long so you may want to check on your pups pads. Get those little boots! They adapt pretty well to the cold like when they swim in the colder waters they adapt.
As for your pup if your going out with him he may feel more comfortable. I know my labs when they were little I always went out with them! But as for winter cold I wouldn't leave the pup out but just go with him and walks certainly ! The pup will love you for taking him ! See what he can tolerate or what the pup likes! Most labs do love the cold and like it when you walk them! My neighbor has a year old chocolate lab and my other neighbor just got a puppy black one so cute around 3 to 4 months now and he walks him around the area in the mornings ! So yep they can adapt well to the weather! My ori pei I have a hard time getting him in! He is not at the door right away loves to wander around in the back yard and even UGH lays on the sidewalk with me going your going to freeze which with all that hair he is not haha! But take your pup on walks and play in the snow with him he will love you for it!Oh and if you want get him a doggy coat! I have them for mine but usually they don't wear them much!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

wags said:


> My ori pei I have a hard time getting him in! He is not at the door right away loves to wander around in the back yard and even UGH lays on the sidewalk with me going your going to freeze which with all that hair he is not haha!


That reminds me of my friends mutt shadow. It can be a blizzard, hail, below zero and he lays out on the deck ahahahaha 

@coolstorybro My dog has practially no coat. He loves the snow. If he stays still, he gets cold, but as long as he's moving he's fine. He's been out in 2 feet of snow for 7 hours once and was never cold. Long story. Just keep moving:wink: My sisters lab goes berzerk when its snowing.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I was going to be a smarty pants and tell you to move to Florida. But, I should have just kept my mouth shut. Here we were swimming last week and now its just FREEZING. I'm shaking like anything. You've got a bright pup there, there's no way I'd be going outside to poop either!


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

wags said:


> Yes they do!I have two labs, almost 8 and 5 years old. They love going out in the snow and cold. But I don't keep them outside they come in after doing their duty! But all my dogs come in! But as for walks yes they go on walks in the cold. They love the snow, eating it playing in it. But when its really cold they just go out to do their business!
> My labs as pups liked to play in the snow ! They have sensitive pads that can hurt in the snow if they are out too long so you may want to check on your pups pads. Get those little boots! They adapt pretty well to the cold like when they swim in the colder waters they adapt.
> As for your pup if your going out with him he may feel more comfortable. I know my labs when they were little I always went out with them! But as for winter cold I wouldn't leave the pup out but just go with him and walks certainly ! The pup will love you for taking him ! See what he can tolerate or what the pup likes! Most labs do love the cold and like it when you walk them! My neighbor has a year old chocolate lab and my other neighbor just got a puppy black one so cute around 3 to 4 months now and he walks him around the area in the mornings ! So yep they can adapt well to the weather! My ori pei I have a hard time getting him in! He is not at the door right away loves to wander around in the back yard and even UGH lays on the sidewalk with me going your going to freeze which with all that hair he is not haha! But take your pup on walks and play in the snow with him he will love you for it!Oh and if you want get him a doggy coat! I have them for mine but usually they don't wear them much!


lol yes, he runs around in the snow, and eats them and his nose gets white lol. i think he is getting use to it now, i took him outside a bit more to play, and he was running everywhere. and he finally pooped! thank god


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I know most will boo me, but this is my favorite weather. The more snow the better:biggrin: Let the booing begin!

Hey coolstorybro, is your dog still itchy?


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

cast71 said:


> I know most will boo me, but this is my favorite weather. The more snow the better:biggrin: Let the booing begin!
> 
> Hey coolstorybro, is your dog still itchy?


i love winter too! only b/c i snowboard. :biggrin:

i am done with the blue buffalo, and have transitioned him to Fromm b/c i got the free 5 pound bag on black friday. his itching has gone done a LOT. he use to go crazy lol, but now he have a few itches here and there. he also stopped licking his paws/legs. after the bag of Fromm, i will only feed him TOTW. after he turns 1 year, we will see if i go to another brand. :smile:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

kool, keep me posted on his progress with the itching. I'm curious:biggrin: I have snow shoes:wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

cast71 said:


> That reminds me of my friends mutt shadow. It can be a blizzard, hail, below zero and he lays out on the deck ahahahaha
> 
> He would get along GREAT with Gordon! UGH! He this morning 11 degrees styands by the door with his blue wubba toy thinking I am going out to play ! Then he just would not come in! But I finally gave in and got a charlee bear 3 cal. treat and he fell for it ugh! And I wonder why I have the cold haha!:biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

coolstorybro said:


> lol yes, he runs around in the snow, and eats them and his nose gets white lol. i think he is getting use to it now, i took him outside a bit more to play, and he was running everywhere. and he finally pooped! thank god


Awww see he didn't need much coaxing! :biggrin: I'm happy he's lovving it now! and pooping outside heehee!Once they get into that fluffy white stuff, they learn to love it! And they never turn back from loving it! And then we the humans learn to get the best warm winter gear! brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:smile:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Do labs like the cold?

I have two dogs that are lab mix and we live in Miami. Typically it doesn't get cold very often here.

However, this past week, especially on Thursday, it has been COLD! Not only did the temps drop, the humidity stayed high, (bone biting cold), and it was windy and it rained.

Did my lab mix dogs like it?

They didn't want to come back inside.

In fact, when we did come back inside, (this was after freezing my hind end off all day at work, (I work outside), and coming home to immediately go back outside to exercise and train them for an hour), I got in to my pajamas and turned on the heat. 

At first, everything was fine. They ate their dinners, I got on the computer, all was right in the world.

I then took them out after dinner for their after dinner/last of the day deposits and came back in from the c-c-c-c old temps. We went to the bedroom, they were lying down, I was in bed, the furnace kicked back on and Shasta started growling.

He was not happy! He growled and growled and growled. At first I thought someone was at the door or walking by. Checked that. Nope. Then I thought maybe Sakari was pestering him. Checked that. Nope. Maybe a cat was playing with his toy? Checked that. Nope. I finally figured it out.

I turned the heat off. He stopped growling. 

I turned it back on, he started growling again.

He wanted it cold and he was not going to stop talking about it, stop complaining about it until we all froze to death just so that he was happy. So, gathering all of this scientific data together, my conclusion would be: 

Yes, labs love the cold.


----------



## TimP73 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm having major success with my lab/sharpei mix 11month old...he's been on a rotation of Nature's Variety Instinct products for 2 weeks...no itching, no yeast in ears, no runny stools!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess some labs love the cold and others don't. My neighbor's 2 black labs hate it when it's 50 degrees here!! They won't come out of their dog house for anything (except for potty breaks). And when it's spring or summer, they romp around the yard. I know cuz I watch them through my fence.

ETA: 50 degrees isn't even cold...


----------

